# chercher / rechercher



## jeansolpartre

Salut a vous tous !  

Comment je dois dire ?

"Je suis en train de *rechercher* un hebergement" ou "Je suis en train de *chercher* un hebergement"

Pourquoi ?

Merci.


----------



## Lilla My

Bonjour !

Les deux sont possibles, mais utilise de préférence "chercher" car "rechercher" s'utilise plus souvent si quelque chose ou quelqu'un a été perdu 
Et : "h*é*bergement"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si bien on dit *je cherche un hébergement*, on dirait, par contre, *je suis à la recherce d'un hébergement.*


----------



## yserien

Excuse moi la boutade Lilla My ; mais je me demande dans le cas de la recherche scientifique personne a rien perdu et pourtant on parle de recherche....


----------



## Lilla My

Mais on parle de chercheur et non de rechercheur 
Le problème est que la cherche n'existe pas, le substantif est recherche dans tous les cas


----------



## FranParis

Ca, c'est recherché, Yserien! Proust cherchait bien quelque chose qu'il avait perdu. Je n'ai pas fait de recherches là dessus, car je n'avait rien perdu. Mais sans chercher, j'ai trouvé des choses qui pourraient me servir pour de futures recherches. Je cherche un terme pour désigner un poste dans la recherche en herméneutique. Je ne sais pas si je vais trouver, en tout cas, je recherche. Lorsque j'aurai trouvé, je chercherai à te le faire savoir.
Tu l'as cherché!


----------



## Agnès E.

Il est à noter que les petites annonces immobilières en France (j'ignore ce qu'il en est dans les autres pays francophones) s'intitulent généralement :

Cherche appartement ....

Voir ici de nombreux exemples : http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=org.mozilla%3Afr-FR%3Aofficial&hs=bjZ&q=cherche%2Bappartement&btnG=Rechercher&meta=


----------



## jeansolpartre

Merci a tous ! 



Agnès E. said:


> Il est à noter que les petites annonces immobilières en France (j'ignore ce qu'il en est dans les autres pays francophones) s'intitulent généralement : Cherche appartement ....



Oui, un total d'environ *1 610 000* resultats pour *cherche+appartement*

mais...

un total d'environ *2 960 000* resultats pour *recherche+appartement*

Pourquoi google trouve plus de résultats sur "rechercher appartement" que sur "chercher appartement" ? Il y a quelque chose qui ne concorde pas ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Je pense que, parmi les résultats de _recherche+appartement_, vous trouvez les utilisations du substantif _recherche_, ainsi que vous l'ont si joliment et drôlement expliqué nos spécialistes es humour fureteur. 

De plus, lorsque les verbes sont employés dans une phrase (et dans le contexte d'une petite annonce) :

*Je cherche un appartement à Toulouse, car je suis mutée dans le Sud-Ouest.* La demande reste vague, on indique simplement que l'on souhaite quelque chose, sans préciser les critères. Il s'agit d'une simple information.

*Je recherche un appartement de six pièces à Brest, proche du marché, vue mer, avec cheminée.* La demande est très détaillée. Les critères de recherche sont précis.


----------



## sientific

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir la nuance qui existe entre le verbe rechercher et le verbe cherche?
Peut-on dire je recherche un stage ou je cherche un stage?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## tilt

Je ne vois pas grande différence entre les deux, si ce n'est que pour moi, _rechercher _qqch dénote une activité plus intense que simplement le _chercher_, ou une volonté plus grande d'aboutir.
Le TLFi donne d'ailleurs la définition suivante, du verbe _rechercher _:


> Chercher à connaître; chercher avec soin, méthode, réflexion



_Chercher un stage _et _rechercher un stage _sont donc tous les deux possibles, le dernier traduisant a priori une plus grande motivation.


----------



## geostan

Pour moi, _chercher_ peut suggérer qu'on a perdu ou égaré quelque chose, nuance qui n'est pas présente avec le verbe rechercher. D'aiileurs, j'emploierais _rechercher_ dans un exemple comme le suivant:

On recherche une sécretaire qui sache taper à soixante-dix mots à la minute.


----------



## tilt

On _recherche _pourtant une personne disparue ou en fuite, et donc "égarée".


----------



## gub

Le verbe "rechercher" implique une recherche et donc quelque chose de plus approfondi.
C'est plus approfondi que simplement "chercher" quelque chose.

Donc par définition, le verbe "rechercher" amène plus d'implication que le verbe "chercher".

Attention à ne pas te référer à cette définition dans la vie réelle car très peu de gens connaissent la nuance et donc la population utilise chercher et rechercher sans intention.


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Dans un livre d'exercices français dans une phrase il faut choisir entre "chercher" et "rechercher". Il s'agit du domaine du travail. Je vous donne la phrase: "Société française recherche Infographistes ou web designer". La bonne réponse d'après le corrigé et "recherche" et non pas cherche. Mais d'après ce que j'ai lu dans ce fil je me demande, on ne pourrait pas employer "cherche" également? Pourquoi rechercher? Est-ce que dans le domaine du travail quand une entreprise "recherche" des employés il faut toujours utiliser "rechercher"?
J'espère que vous pourrez m'éclairer.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Micia93

Dans ce contexte, oui. Disons que c'est l'expression consacrée.
Pour ce qui est de la différence entre "chercher" et "rechercher", c'était très bien expliqué dans tous les posts ci-dessus


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Est-ce possible de dire "chercher (des informations) sur Internet" et "rechercher (des informations) sur Internet" comme synonyme de faire des recherches sur Internet? Si oui, lequel des deux verbes est le plus fréquent avec "'Internet" chercher ou rechercher? Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

On dit essentiellement _chercher_ ou _faire des recherches_, mais guère _rechercher_ dans ce genre de contexte.


----------



## gouro

Bonsoir,
Avec les r, cela ne conviendrait pas ici mieux que sans ?
Je suis en train de * re*chercher les anciens membres du groupe, mais je ne les * re*trouve pas tous.
Pour moi, le verbe rechercher ici signifie qu'on cherche quelque chose de nouveau, on a perdu une chose et on la recherche. Pareil pour l'autre verbe retrouver. On trouve de nouveau quelque chose qu'on a perdu...


----------



## Bezoard

Le préfixe re- indique souvent la répétition d'une action, mais c'est loin d'être son seul sens, et dans le cas de beaucoup de verbes, la nuance est délicate entre le verbe simple et le verbe précédé de re-. On voit périodiquement des gens qui voudraient absolument qu'on dise _emplir_ plutôt que _remplir_, ou _entrer_ plutôt que _rentrer_, mais l'usage ne répond pas toujours à cette logique. C'est le cas pour _chercher_ et _rechercher_ : _rechercher_ n'est pas nécessairement _chercher à nouveau._


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour répondre à la question de gouro, j'emploierais plutôt _*re*chercher_ dans son exemple. Le verbe _*re*chercher_ implique en effet souvent une recherche plus approfondie que seulement _chercher_.


----------

